# Sunday's Show and Tell  ...5/29/22



## jd56 (May 29, 2022)

Thank you to all that have sacrificed,  served and still serving our country!
Happy Memorial Day everyone!

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## tripple3 (May 29, 2022)

jd56 said:


> Thank you to all that have sacrificed, served and still serving our country!
> Happy Memorial Day everyone!



Thank You Veterans of U.S.A.!!!
This other Western Flyer showed up.
FedEx "Driver" @Jimmy V (Friend of bicycles and mine),
Sent it BikeFlights "Specially Packed".
Shipping was $172-ish from MI to CA🤪
Super-Stoked to get it!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 29, 2022)

Got my phil wood hubs back this week. Fully torn down,inspected and rebuilt with all new bearings and bolt on axles to bmx specs by phil wood & co.they are in very nice original condition finish and logos.these were set up for quick release and mtb spacing when found on Craigslist for 150 bucks.if you know,you know.these are going on my kos kruiser.


----------



## 1817cent (May 29, 2022)

This week's additions..


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 29, 2022)

Have a great Memorial Day weekend everyone! —-Everyone knows what it’s like to find the perfect part for their bike. Thanks to Lynn43506 to offer up this great seat for my “Paint dripped Wards 36 bike” I found that part. The Wards sign I found years ago “paint dripped as well” looks like it always been. Change the world and “Be Curious Not Judgemental” 🤔


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 29, 2022)

Good morning everyone..I was fortunate enough to find these two bikes..a 41? Western Flyer and a..I want to say a 35? serial # J4617, Winchester badged Rollfast..The man stated that his father in law was a "collector" and didint throw anything away..  😍
So I picked up some other cool stuff!
The highlights were ;An Aurora Thunderjet track/cars , a BOX of 76 golden age comics(99% "funny animal, western, etc) old Freemasons pieces,
AND,his wife said"My husband said you  like old Halloween things!?!" And handed me a box full of stuff,MOSTLY masks!!!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 29, 2022)

Picked this Simplex frame, I might build it into something….if anyone has any parts please let me know.


----------



## Nashman (May 29, 2022)

Another good week for cool stuff. I bought a boxed Japanese tin Ichiko toy ambulance off Ebay from Holland. I have owned this before and the detail/design/charm keeps me coming back. This was produced for Sweden specifically with opaque (not seen thru) rear/side windows to minimize the gore of the passenger in back?  It still has a bright litho'd interior, rear opening window, and a red beacon on top and red plastic tail lights that light up as it sirens along the ground.

After my Batcrazy stage lately I got ( another horn/light combo still coming in the mail courtesy of @mrg ) a decent handle bar mount Sears Higgins Batwing Scott @sm2501 snagged for me ( bracket clamps from @easyrider ) and I did my detail/resto work on it to match one on my Higgins Colorflow. If you tuned into my "same Bat channel/same Bat time" post the other day, you've seen it, or "what bike did you ride today". I did the oxalic acid dip to remove some rust, WD/steel wool, emery, and then a quick prime and rattle can. I'm happy with it, & bet @vincev is Bat/Butt ugly jealous?  Ha!

My Sturmey Archer front drum brake ( also posted in "what bike rode today" from @ballooney) came in the mail and I completed what should have been factory opted on my '49 CCM with factory S/A trigger 3 spd/rear drum. Now I can kinda stop. I got a nice lightly used boxed S/W speedo & drive from @JimScott I'll probably use to upgrade the one on my Huffy Radiobike.

Above all, my hats off to all the veterans of the many nations that fought to make our countries free. My country Canada along with the U.S.A (and others). were instrumental in defending and maintaining the life we enjoy. A salute (respectfully as a civilian) of thanks to the American Memorial day Monday. Thanks for your past and on going military service and all the volunteers and supporting industry.


----------



## Nashman (May 29, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> Good morning everyone..I was fortunate enough to find these two bikes..a 41? Western Flyer and a..I want to say a 35? serial # J4617, Winchester badged Rollfast..The man stated that his father in law was a "collector" and didint throw anything away..  😍
> So I picked up some other cool stuff!
> The highlights were ;An Aurora Thunderjet track/cars , a BOX of 76 golden age comics(99% "funny animal, western, etc) old Freemasons pieces,
> AND,his wife said"My husband said you  like old Halloween things!?!" And handed me a box full of stuff,MOSTLY masks!!!
> ...



*Wholly Batshi* Robin!  What a score!!*


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 29, 2022)

Unused old Raleigh hubs still in their boxes.


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 29, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> Good morning everyone..I was fortunate enough to find these two bikes..a 41? Western Flyer and a..I want to say a 35? serial # J4617, Winchester badged Rollfast..The man stated that his father in law was a "collector" and didint throw anything away..  😍
> So I picked up some other cool stuff!
> The highlights were ;An Aurora Thunderjet track/cars , a BOX of 76 golden age comics(99% "funny animal, western, etc) old Freemasons pieces,
> AND,his wife said"My husband said you  like old Halloween things!?!" And handed me a box full of stuff,MOSTLY masks!!!
> ...



That pirate stuff is great. You have a lot of fun costumes for riding in now.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 29, 2022)

working on these crusty old bikes I was always thinking it would be good to have some crank/pedal taps to clean up the threads.  I stripped some crank threads getting a bike ready to sell 🤬 so I figured it was time to buy a set. should have bought some long ago.


----------



## higgens (May 29, 2022)

Picked this up from @63caddy and started to scrub it up yesterday


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 29, 2022)

bought some parts a while back that included a Schwinn Straight bar frame that was sandblasted and primed 30 years ago before OG paint became the best way to put a bike together so I bought some stencils to paint it. I found satin maroon and creme spray bombs at WalMart so that is the plan. fender stencils are in the mail. I haven't painted a bike since the 80's  🙂 should be fun.


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Another good week for cool stuff. I bought a boxed Japanese tin Ichiko toy ambulance off Ebay from Holland. I have owned this before and the detail/design/charm keeps me coming back. This was produced for Sweden specifically with opaque (not seen thru) rear/side windows to minimize the gore of the passenger in back?  It still has a bright litho'd interior, rear opening window, and a red beacon on top and red plastic tail lights that light up as it sirens along the ground.
> 
> After my Batcrazy stage lately I got ( another horn/light combo still coming in the mail courtesy of @mrg ) a decent handle bar mount Sears Higgins Batwing Scott @sm2501 snagged for me ( bracket clamps from @easyrider ) and I did my detail/resto work on it to match one on my Higgins Colorflow. If you tuned into my "same Bat channel/same Bat time" post the other day, you've seen it, or "what bike did you ride today". I did the oxalic acid dip to remove some rust, WD/steel wool, emery, and then a quick prime and rattle can. I'm happy with it, & bet @vincev is Bat/Butt ugly jealous?  Ha!
> 
> ...



Great finds but that headlight is butt ugly.lol


----------



## tanksalot (May 29, 2022)

My photos are on the Fly this week . As I’m at the Fitchburg Ride show.


----------



## blackcat (May 29, 2022)

Hello;
Very nice little back to found by a friend in 2 flea markets in different villages in the south west of France.
2 good G519 tool-bags, one stamped PERSON and the other not... 😺







Regards;
Serge


----------



## BFGforme (May 29, 2022)

Finally worked a deal for a 36 smooth motorbike tank and some other parts! Should be here Tuesday! Maroon one is one I got, working on the others to come my way also!


Thanks for your service to all the vets out there!!!


----------



## BFGforme (May 29, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Finally worked a deal for a 36 smooth motorbike tank and some other parts! Should be here Tuesday! Maroon one is one I got, working on the others to come my way also!View attachment 1635904
> Thanks for your service to all the vets out there!!!
> 
> View attachment 1635900
> ...



Oops didn’t mean to post those other pictures, can’t erase them so enjoy….don’t pm about them…NFS


----------



## 1817cent (May 29, 2022)

I want the green Autocycle!  😄😃


----------



## BFGforme (May 29, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I want the green Autocycle!  😄😃



Right? Look at the fork


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2022)

1817cent said:


> I want the green Autocycle!  😄😃



Hell, I wouldn't kick it outta bed either!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 29, 2022)

Shawn Michael said:


> That pirate stuff is great. You have a lot of fun costumes for riding in now.



Thanks!! The pirate ship is made by Ideal,I forgot to post it


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Darthvader (May 29, 2022)

Cox baby


----------



## ian (May 29, 2022)

Vintage mudflap on the Shelby.


----------



## oskisan (May 29, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Right? Look at the fork



Oh man, I didnt even notice it was a double duty !!!


----------



## Robertriley (May 29, 2022)

I haven't been playing with the bikes as much as I have in years past.   But I did pick up a cool black and Orange  Elgin motorbike bike which I'm contemplating on piecing it together and a pieced together tandem in an auction in Indiana in which I still need to find a way to get it back to California.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## lgrinnings (May 29, 2022)

I grabbed this teens Davis double bar Speedway Special yesterday…


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 29, 2022)

Picked up a bunch of vintage receivers and other electronics … 
Marantz . Onyko , Scott pioneer and Harmon kardon ..only have one pic … I post more tomorrow… gonna keep 2 receivers and the rest are fair game … here’s the pic of pioneer


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2022)

Saved from the crusher, April 1972 Schwinn Breeze and undated Sears JC Higgins (80’s?)

The Schwinn is a definite save, with the only part needing replaced is the rear rim. The Higgins will likely get parted, good frame set but junk components.

Also scored this old school Sony Walkman for $3.99 at Goodwill. I can now broadcast cassettes to my Radiobike’s, particularly my late-Granddaddy’s cassettes of radio shows from the period, and my Back to the Future soundtrack. The signal from the Walkman through the transmitter to the bike is much stronger and clearer. Streaming from a phone or iPod through the transmitter is not as good.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> I grabbed this teens Davis double bar Speedway Special yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 1636137
> 
> View attachment 1636138



It is a nice bike.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)

partsguy said:


> View attachment 1636197




Love the Radio Bike! Very cool to see a blue one.


----------



## dasberger (May 29, 2022)

Haven't had much luck finding anything in the wild recently but here's some stuff I've picked up on the CABE for a couple of projects... for some reason I decided to tackle not one but two 20's Schwinn Moto projects and digging up parts has been sloooow going.  

Many thanks to those out there digging deep and keeping me in mind....  the CABE provides!

First up a 22 tooth cog and driver from @Xcelsior for my '27 Lincoln Moto...  it's got the 60 tooth sprocket up front so I needed this to give me a shot at riding it with our hills... now it's time to overhaul the ND model C and find a chain long enough for that huge sprocket!





Also for the Lincoln a set of of G & J clinchers from @Rust_Trader to thanks Santi!   The paint is fairly close in color and condition to parts on the bike








Thanks to @sm2501 for the NOS spokes and nipples for the G & J's  as well as a set of un-plated repop tillers for my '23 Electric.  Going to work with the rust a bit then clear coat.  They will be perfect for that bike.  It's nice that they're 2" longer than the originals so coke bottles will fit





Next, I picked up this killer 40's truing stand from @Balloontyre.   Going to come in handy while building the G & J's and also a nice addition to the shop.  I like it... solid and straight forward





And last but not least thanks to @bobcycles for helping me get a grip (NOS) on these two projects...  Black pair going on the '27 Lincoln and the white going on the rust bucket '23 Electric with a set of white Robert Deans








Now I've got my work cut out for me!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 29, 2022)

Had a good pretty good morning at the flea mkt. this morning…


Double sided porcelain flange.







Countertop Bevin bell demonstrators 





Single NOS Davy Crockett pedal











No idea, but I like it!


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2022)

catfish said:


> Love the Radio Bike! Very cool to see a blue one.



Thank you! It plays very well, I’d upload a video here but I cannot seem to upload any video of any sort that I have recorded.


----------



## Hastings (May 30, 2022)

Sorry I’m late to the Sunday party. Picked up a couple decent project bikes last week. Snyder thanks to genesmachines. CWC came from a random picker lady few states away who I bought a bike from last year.  she saw it and messaged me about it. Definitely going to be doing a little stripping this winter…black on the Cwc is original and possibly on the v70. Looks like they touched up the white on both bikes using a dead bird and whiteout. 
The little light I have no idea what it is??any help appreciated! Local picker lady grabbed it for me.  Nice finding good honest people keeping an eye out for cool stuff. Happy Memorial Day! Thank you to all who served. Live in peace. Rest in peace.


----------



## genesmachines (May 30, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Sorry I’m late to the Sunday party. Picked up a couple decent project bikes last week. Snyder thanks to genesmachines. CWC came from a random picker lady few states away who I bought a bike from last year.  she saw it and messaged me about it. Definitely going to be doing a little stripping this winter…black on the Cwc is original and possibly on the v70. Looks like they touched up the white on both bikes using a dead bird and whiteout.
> The little light I have no idea what it is??any help appreciated! Local picker lady grabbed it for me.  Nice finding good honest people keeping an eye out for cool stuff. Happy Memorial Day! Thank you to all who served. Live in peace. Rest in peace.
> 
> View attachment 1636426
> ...



a dead bird?   never thought of that!!


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Sorry I’m late to the Sunday party. Picked up a couple decent project bikes last week. Snyder thanks to genesmachines. CWC came from a random picker lady few states away who I bought a bike from last year.  she saw it and messaged me about it. Definitely going to be doing a little stripping this winter…black on the Cwc is original and possibly on the v70. Looks like they touched up the white on both bikes using a dead bird and whiteout.
> The little light I have no idea what it is??any help appreciated! Local picker lady grabbed it for me.  Nice finding good honest people keeping an eye out for cool stuff. Happy Memorial Day! Thank you to all who served. Live in peace. Rest in peace.
> 
> View attachment 1636426
> ...



Great finds


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2022)

Picked up a nice box of tools marked Harley Davidson special tools. There was an Excelsior chain break mixed in. Mostly pullers but nice stuff


----------



## Nuts and Bolts (May 30, 2022)

Being totally new to this field of collecting I've started looking for things I should need.  I've been looking for a heavy duty stand for about a year and found this one, I think it's an older Park Tool, the plate weighs 144#.  The person also had some other things I picked up.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 30, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Picked up a bunch of vintage receivers and other electronics …
> Marantz . Onyko , Scott pioneer and Harmon kardon ..only have one pic … I post more tomorrow… gonna keep 2 receivers and the rest are fair game … here’s the pic of pioneer
> 
> View attachment 1636198



Pic…I gotta look closer but one said super amplifier … gonna check em out closer this week


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## DonChristie (May 30, 2022)

As in Ronnie, @catfish ?


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> As in Ronnie, @catfish ?



Elwood. Bass player for ZZ Top


----------



## 4scuda (Jun 1, 2022)

Picked up a red phantom, buddy l aerial fire truck and oh yay a few electric football pieces.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 5, 2022)

I picked up this hard to find Felt Navy cruiser from a friend.


----------

